# Welches Filesystem für externe Festplatte?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo

da ich ja nur mein VDR/Mythtv-System habe welches HDTV Aufnahmen speichert, würde ich diese gerne mit Freunden teilen. Das Problem ist jetzt aber das Dateisystem. Einzelne Dateien unter einem normalen USB-Stick (FAT32) dürfen ja nicht größer als 4 GB sein. Auch habe ich mich noch nicht getraut solche Dateien mit Split zu zerteilen. Oder sollte ich die Dateien vielleicht gestückelt auf die Festplatte kopieren?

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt die Festplatte anders formatieren (ntfs?) damit endlich größere einzelne Daten dort liegen könnten. Ein Dateisystem das einzelne große Daten verwendet haben halt dann den Vorteil das man die Aufnahmen sofort von der Platte abspielen könnte und nicht zusätzlich entpacken müsste oder kopieren.

Aber was ist die einfachere Lösung? Das Problem ist das zum einen ein Linux-Desktop verfügbar ist aber auch ein Windows-XP Notebook. Ist es viel aufwand Windows XP ext3 oder ext4 Beizubringen? Oder sollte ich die Festplatte formatieren und unterschiedliche Partitionen aufsetzen?

Wobei ich auch mal gelesen habe das Windows sich quer stellt bei USB-Sticks die mehrere Partitionen haben und da nur die erste mounted.

was mir hier hilft:

-Erfahrungen zu dem Thema.

-Tools zum schnellen schneiden von mpg-Dateien ich will die nicht mit Transcode verkleinern und auch nicht komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher laden.

-Lösungsvorschläge

Die mitgelieferten Export oder Backup-Brenn-Funktionen von Mythtv helfen z.B. nicht, weil ich eben nicht vom Frontend aus die Daten Brennen kann und das Backend hat nur ssh-Zugang.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi ChristJumper,

ich würde die Festplatte ext2 Formatieren.

Für das ext2 Format bekommst du ohne Probleme Treiber für Windows.

Wenn du das ntfs-3g formatierst mit Linux, habe ich hier und da Probleme gehabt. Das Dateien usw.. auf einmal verschwunden waren.

Ich habe eine externe Festplatte die ist Original vom Hersteller mit NTFS Formatiert, damit habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Also mit Linux ntfs-3g Formatieren, würde ich nicht machen.

Ansonsten ext2 hat keine Probleme.

Dateien auf NTFS-3G kopieren, frist bei meinem Rechner etwas Rechenleistung, ext2 geht schneller.

Aber das ist nur so am rande, so viel unterschied ist da auch nicht.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Christian99

Hi, das einfachste für den Austausch mit freunden wäre sicherlich ntfs gut, aber dann von windows aus formatieren. Bevor du ext2 verwendest, dann kannst du auch gleich ext4 nehmen, das geht genausogut mit windows (http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/). Damit kannst du ext4 lesen, es werden aber keine "extends" geschrieben. das heißt wenn du von windows aus drauf schreibst, schreibt er im "ext3" Format. Nicht verwirren lassen, das funktioniert schon seit ein bei Jahren bei mir ohne Problem  :Wink: 

Wenn du aber mit freunden tauschen willst hab ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die immer nicht so begeistert sind wenn die "wegen dem komischen Linux" noch was extra installieren müssen. Wenndich das aber nicht stört, dann könntest du ne kleine 20MB partition machen in ntfs oder fat und da dann ext2fsd drauf machen, damit man es gleich installieren kann.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Platte an einem Windows Rechner normal mit NTFS formatieren und unter linux dann mit ntfs-3g mounten.

Hatte ich bissher keine Probleme mit.

Wenn ich die Platte allerdings unter Linux NTFS formatieren kommen schon mal Dateien weg oder es geht garnicht unter Windows.

Sebastian

----------

## bell

Zu ext2/ext4 unter Windows: Meine Erfahrung ist dass der Windows Treiber kein UTF-8 beherrscht. Somit hatte ich Probleme mit den Umlauten in den Dateinamen. Kann sein dass dieses Wissen nicht mehr aktuell ist.

NTFS: Hier hat Linux ein Problem wenn die Platte zuvor ohne "Auswerfen" gezogen wurde.

Eine weitere Option ist es die Platte "normal" für Linux zu formattieren wie man mag und ein Live-System draufbringen  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

ich könnte es nicht beschwören, aber ich glaube ich verwende utf8 unter windows ohne Probleme.

mein übliches charset für fs ist utf8 und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der unter windows das falsch dargestellt hätte.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielen Dank! Ich habe halt kein Windows hier und schaue mal ob die Platte schon NTFS hat. Ansonsten nehme ich ext2 weil ich nicht weiß ob das auch verwendete Ubuntu EXT4 unterstützt. Interessant ist aber das ihr auch nicht mehrere Partitionen verwendet mit unterschiedlichen Partitionen.

----------

## bell

Was mir noch einfällt:

 *Quote:*   

> würde ich diese gerne mit Freunden teilen.

 Meinst Du alle diese Freunde wären damit einverstanden dass sie ext2/ext4 Treiber auf ihrem Windows installieren müssen? 

Da bleibt halt nur NTFS. Oder immer eine Live-CD mitnehmen (oder halt auf der Platte bootbar mit drauf)..

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach, ich gebe einfach eine CD mit dem Treiber dazu, sollen sich nicht so anstellen, wenn ich schon die Platte bezahle :D

Außerdem ist es nach einmaliger Installation doch gehalten :) Die meisten haben sowieso ein Zweitlinux.

Wie schaut das eigentlich aus wenn dann noch Mac-Systeme dazu kämen?!

----------

## Max Steel

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ach, ich gebe einfach eine CD mit dem Treiber dazu, sollen sich nicht so anstellen, wenn ich schon die Platte bezahle 
> 
> Außerdem ist es nach einmaliger Installation doch gehalten  Die meisten haben sowieso ein Zweitlinux.
> 
> Wie schaut das eigentlich aus wenn dann noch Mac-Systeme dazu kämen?!

 

Dann würde ich zumindest ext4 auf die Platte drauftun ^^ (damit kommt Ubuntu in der Regel auch klar).

----------

## Gentoo-kid

ext 2/3 und glaube auch Reiserfs kann  mittels pluggin vom totalcommander aus gelesen werden,

Der ist sowieso  eine gute idee fuer jedem Windowsrechner oder usb-stick.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Total Commander muss ich mir mal anschauen, klingt wie ein Dateimanager/Explorer der sich über das Betriebsystem hinwegsetzt. ;)

Fazit: ext2 unter Windows installieren: Grauenvoll

Könnte wahrscheinlich ganz gut laufen wenn es mal eingerichtet ist. Aber ich hatte nicht den Nerv dazu das weiter auszuprobieren. Habe extra einen Laufwerksbuchstaben reserviert. Die FAQ gelesen und festgestellt das ich wohl den ext2fsd starten sollte. In dessen Dialog kam aber nur "Service could NOT started" ohne eine Begründung. Woraufhin ich dann auch keine Dateien einhängen konnte. 

Ich dachte das geht so einfach wie: Bring ihm das Dateisystem bei und Windows verwendet das wie native Unterstütze Systeme auch - fat32, ntfs und Co. Aber vielleicht ist das so wenn der ext2fsd normal starten würde.

Habe jetzt ntfs verwendet.

----------

